# RECOIL anyone?



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Recoil anyone hope you havent seen this one.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks pheaz, some funny stuff there!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The one thing most of them have in common is that they aren't holding the gun right, or standing in a way that would make them ready for the recoil. The idiots that handed them the gun set them up for it!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The chick with the Desert Eagle still remains my favorite. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> The SKELETON with the Desert Eagle still remains my favorite. :lol:


There, I fixed it for you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

those gawd **** towel-head sand-monkeys sure get the chit knocked outta them!!! o-|| o-||


----------

